# info HELP new to this



## rjust (Oct 17, 2002)

Iam a parent(father) of a 11 yr girl (help)! lolshe seems to have a problem going to the bathroom she wont talk to me about it or her mother ! she seems to use alot of paper and still not get it all, also she goes alot, also it smells real badmy mother has IBS and she(daughter) wont talk to her either! we did see a doctor at one point 1 1/2 yrs ago about a constapation (sp?) problem, and she said to use a enema, solved that problem then! but I dont know much about this IBS and from what Iam readding on this board I cant seem to find a constant line on symtoms ?Iam at a loss of what I should do!she(daughter) says everything is fine but she seems to have a problem keeping her uderpants clean can anyone help me with symtoms advice on how to talk to her or something HELP!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi parent,I can only imagine what a difficult subject this must be to broach with anyone let alone a young daughter.OK, firstly you need to establish a line of communication with her without making her feel embarrassed. Without knowing what her symptoms are I couldn't say whether she has IBS or not, but perhaps it might be an idea to get hold of a few leaflets/information sheets on IBS. (I will see what I can dig up for you on that in a minute).IBS symptoms generally include some or all of the following:* constipation* diarrhea* abdominal discomfort, bloating* altered frequency & pattern of bowel movements* passing of mucousIt might be an idea to give her some information, but not address this issue head on with her, as it is likely to cause her embarrassment and humiliation. Then just reassure her that if she wants to talk about it that you or her mother are there to support her. Once you have put the ball in her court, the onus is on her if she wants to take the subject further with you,Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

here is a fairly straightforward explanation of ibs: http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub...el/irrbowel.htm Clair


----------



## rjust (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks It is diffacult I only had brothers so having a daughter is very strange ALL DIFFRENT!Ill try to get her some pamphlets and let her take it from there I really thank you for the info and help Ill go to the web address now to read and hopefully get some more info thanks agianparent


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Take her to a doctor and have her tested!


----------



## pigletigger (Jun 24, 2002)

Parent, if after you read the pamphlets, or information on the internet and it sounds like what you think she may be going through, you probably should ask her how she is generally doing, and think about if anything really stressful has happened recently (moving, divorce?). If yes, then call her dr. and schedule an appointment. If the dr does call it iBS, ask him what about Celiac and Ulcerative Colitis. Also, blood tests is a really good way to rule out other stomach problems. They are the only reason that my specialist decided to pursue another diagnosis besides IBS, and now I am a fourteen year old with Celiac and IBS. And I was about 11 when i started having problems too, so I may understand whats its kinda like. good luck, I hope its not IBS or worse. AND understand that it may take a while to diagnose correctly, mine took 3 years, but can take 10. Please email me with an update or if you need anything other information, I will be more than glad to help.pigletigger###teamavril.com


----------

